# My feral has won hubby's heart!



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been caring for a feral girl, Arwen, for over a year now, probably a year and a half. It was a very long, long time gaining her trust for her to even eat in my presence, much less being able to pet her. But finally one day, after months and months, she did allow me to pet her head, and finally scratch her chin, and I can do just about anything but pick her up....she has made it clear that she does not want that, nor will she roll over and show me her belly, but I understand, and part of me is glad that she still keeps her guard up somewhat, even with me. For months now, she has been rubbing up against my hubby's leg but she would back away if he made any move to pet her. Well, I was gone this weekend and he was the only one taking care of her, and they finally bonded! I am so excited! She actually let him pet her, and at first, he was a little unsure, because she will bap you if she doesn't want to be petted, but after those first few initial pets, it was clear that she was ok with the attention. He spends lots of time in the garage, on his work table, doing various hobby things, and she is starting to hang out in the garage with him more. It just warms my heart. It scares me also, because I wonder at times if she has let her guard down too much and will trust the wrong person. But I live on a fairly quiet street, with little cut through traffic, and she just hangs in several yards of people that know who she is, and she is fixed and ear tipped. I worm her, put revolution on her, feed her twice a day, and as soon as it cools, we are going to try to make a side patio area for her to hang on that is a little more secure than my front porch that she hangs on now. I have no idea how old this cat is, because we just know that we have seen her for years, but for many of those years, she was completely unapproachable and virtually unseen, except at night, on garbage days. I tried many times before to leave food out for her, and she didn't even touch it. I am so happy that she finally trusted me enough. I love all my cats, but my love for this girl, and our bond, is like no other cat I have ever known.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

That is awesome!! You should feel good that she trusts you and I don't think she would go to anyone else...she knows you and your husband and that's after a long time of trying

Good job momma!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great story! I agree, sometimes the most hard earned love is the sweetest! Our Abby (11years old when we adopted her and not a feral at all) took a full year before she would trust me enough to let me scratch and rub her belly! She was SO scared and leary of us for months.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Thats amazing to hear! She is so beautiful too!


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

Great story for lady Arwen and the family. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

That's so awesome! So sweet of you to care for her.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

It's wonderful that Arwen has chosen you, and now your husband! Feral cats can take a long time to come around, but it's so rewarding when they finally decide that you're worth trusting. I wouldn't be too worried about Arwen approaching the wrong person; true ferals will learn to trust their colony caretaker, but will still generally behave like a feral cat when they encounter new people.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

She sounds a lot like Blacky her first year or two. I bet with lots of love she'll become a normal cat.  Blacky still doesn't approach strangers (or even people she knows besides a select few) outdoors 10 years later, she's no longer afraid but indifferent.


----------

